# Therapy codes(97010,97012,97112)



## amobeen (Dec 9, 2010)

Medicaid denied that these therapy codes need modifier I added AT. But Medicaid Denied that use appropriate modifier. Can any body please help me? I will really appreciate.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 9, 2010)

Are these the only codes that you billed on the claim? 97010 is a bundled code. You cannot add a modifier to it. If this is for PT, you need to bill Medicare with modifier GP on all codes.


----------



## amobeen (Dec 9, 2010)

No, not only these codes,95851,97035,97112,97012&99214 are also included.These  are  therapy codes which were provided in a physician office.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm, and the services were provided by the physician or a PT? I don't have any experience billing for therapy codes provided by an MD. 

Medicare usually only allows 4 units of treatment per day. If you are trying to bill all of these codes together along with the 97010. That's 5 units plus the 99214. 

Would it be possible for you to post the chart note or email it to me? I would think posting the note would be better so that anyone with rehab physician billing experience could give you a better opinion. My email is callen@azheart.com. I work for cardiologists now but billed PT/OT/MT for over 13 years.


----------

